

'Mad' Ideas for Cost Cuts at Ryanair - cwan
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704533904574547781071607354.html

======
Frazzydee
Full article:
[http://www.google.ca/search?q=http://sec.online.wsj.com/arti...](http://www.google.ca/search?q=http://sec.online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704533904574547781071607354.html)

~~~
astrodust
Article behind paywall, and Google alternative is down. What a useless link!

~~~
Frazzydee
[http://www.google.ca/search?q=http://online.wsj.com/article/...](http://www.google.ca/search?q=http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052748704533904574547781071607354.html)

Click "cached" next to the first link.

